# Letter to be notified of open application question.



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

LInewbie said:


> I am looking to get an apprenticeship with IBEW Local 3, I know it can be 3-5 years between open applications. I noticed on their website that applications are not being given out at this time, but to send a letter if I want to be notified when applications do become available.
> 
> Now this may seem like a silly question to you guys but I was wondering what should be in this letter. Something as simple as
> 
> ...


the last one was 2008, with the test and interviews in 09. the last group from then has been called for the term that started in jan 14, which I was a part of) word is they will start again this summer/fall 14, so send your letter as you stated and keep an eye on the nys DOL site. test and interview would probably be mid 2015. As far as when one would start(i'm just guessing here, based on past) sept 15 or jan 16. GL, the wait is well worth it.


----------



## LInewbie (Jun 3, 2014)

sopranocaponyc said:


> the last one was 2008, with the test and interviews in 09. the last group from then has been called for the term that started in jan 14, which I was a part of) word is they will start again this summer/fall 14, so send your letter as you stated and keep an eye on the nys DOL site. test and interview would probably be mid 2015. As far as when one would start(i'm just guessing here, based on past) sept 15 or jan 16. GL, the wait is well worth it.


Thanks for the reply. I sent the letter out today.


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Flushing, NY (June 24, 2014) - 
The Joint Industry Board of the Electrical Industry, Local Union #3, will conduct a recruitment from July 21, 2014 through August 1, 2014 for 300 electrician apprentices, State Labor Commissioner Peter M. Rivera announced today.
Applications can be obtained by sending a request, via Registered Mail, addressed to: Joint Apprentice Committee, P.O. Box 560249, College Point, NY 11365-0249. The request letters will be accepted for 10 business days or until 2,000 registered letters have been received, whichever comes first. *Registered letters requesting an application must not be postmarked earlier than July 21, 2014.* Letters sent by Certified Mail will not be accepted. All registered letters postmarked July 21, 2014 will be honored with an application even if the number of letters received exceeds the 2,000 limit. 

http://labor.ny.gov/pressreleases/currentrecruitments/new-york-city-electricians-june-24-2014.shtm


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

As long as your request is done via usps and registered mail on july 21th you will get an application


----------



## sopranocaponyc (Nov 24, 2008)

Monday july 21th is the one and only day you are guaranteed to get an application.


----------

